

Live coding is great fun - codeoclock
http://hughrawlinson.me/live-coding/post/tidal-is-great-fun/

======
Peaker
> In fact, in haskell, everything is a function. There aren't any variables in
> haskell, but you can declare a function that takes no arguments and returns
> only one result

This is a common myth [1].

[1]: [http://conal.net/blog/posts/everything-is-a-function-in-
hask...](http://conal.net/blog/posts/everything-is-a-function-in-haskell)

~~~
melloclello
It may be wrong, but is it, perhaps, a harmless and useful way to understand
Haskell?

(I have a friend who always tries to show me examples of neat stuff he's done
in Haskell and I can never wrap my brain about it)

~~~
omaranto
It's not useful at all, it makes Haskell sound bizarre. Haskell is much more
of an ordinary programming language than this would suggest: like ordinary
languages it has functions but also numbers, strings, list, arrays, etc.

------
gagege
I'm just starting to get into this, and yes, it is a ton of fun. I started out
using Tidal, now I'm moving onto Overtone (a Clojure library for making music)
because it's more about synths and scales than Tidal, which is more about
loops and samples.

Both of them are great though. Whichever you get into just depends on what you
want to do. Overtone integrates with midi really well too.

~~~
isomorph
How did you learn Overtone? I've used Emacs a bit but never Clojure. How would
you recommend getting started?

~~~
gagege
I just read through the Overtone docs on Github. I've been using Light Table
for my IDE. I'm still faster with that than I am with emacs.

Edit: If you just want to basics, this should work for you:
[http://seabre.github.io/blog/2013/08/31/a-simple-
livecoding-...](http://seabre.github.io/blog/2013/08/31/a-simple-livecoding-
environment-for-overtone-with-light-table/)

